# English Premier League Football



## futureprospects (Aug 28, 2012)

With the season underway and alot of summer signings the premiership has already played 2 weeks and it has been awesome! Swansea one of the best teams to watch in Europe at the moment they have some of the most ridiculous statistics already: 43 completed passes in 1:47 seconds 1:48 = goal!!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 28, 2012)

love it


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 30, 2012)

Any EPL fans out there name some of your favorite players and teams going for the championship this year!?


----------



## welsh stoner (Sep 3, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> With the season underway and alot of summer signings the premiership has already played 2 weeks and it has been awesome! Swansea one of the best teams to watch in Europe at the moment they have some of the most ridiculous statistics already: 43 completed passes in 1:47 seconds 1:48 = goal!!


They're a pleasure to watch mate,our chairman and new manager have done well in transfer market fair play to the pair of them. I just hope we can keep it up all season. It's a good time to be a Jack!


----------



## billy2011 (Sep 3, 2012)

Y.n.w.a.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Sep 14, 2012)

Go on the Jack Army!!!! I'll be wearing my home shirt with pride at the 2012 cannabis cup, once ive settled on a deal that is, so many about but most come in at around 300 quid excluding judges passes... back to footy, cant wait to see Ki, Hernandez and Tendiali in action, thought i think they gonna have to fight hard for their places, record signings or not... which is great i might add.


----------



## welsh stoner (Sep 22, 2012)

Fuckin ref today gave everything to Everton. Bald prick,their goalie Tim Howard played well though.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah, was a bit blue weren't he? thought tatey had a nightmare too..... everton are tough enough side to beat anytime, let alone when the man in the middle is their xtra man with a whistle....... grrrrr


----------



## welsh stoner (Sep 27, 2012)

Tate not cutting it is he,our defence been shambles lately. Gypo Brendan and his Liverpool next in cup then,that'll be interesting.


----------



## Martybutch (Sep 27, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> With the season underway and alot of summer signings the premiership has already played 2 weeks and it has been awesome! Swansea one of the best teams to watch in Europe at the moment they have some of the most ridiculous statistics already: 43 completed passes in 1:47 seconds 1:48 = goal!!


Damn thats crazy good on swansea!! i do have a soft spot for them boys haha but....

Man united all the way!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Sep 28, 2012)

Martybutch said:


> Damn thats crazy good on swansea!! i do have a soft spot for them boys haha but....
> 
> Man united all the way!



and you'll have an even bigger soft spot for us after we dump the scousers out on their own turf, i know its a bit of a mickey mouse cup, but it'll be sweet all the same......... 

@welsh stoner, Brendan who???  hee hee


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Sep 29, 2012)

like if you hate peter fkn crouch!!!


----------



## welsh stoner (Sep 30, 2012)

Hoofball mate


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Sep 30, 2012)

bloody effective though...... grrrrr, especially with beanpole up front......


----------



## rastadr (May 14, 2013)

how come this is not still going , man united killed it this season , good premier ship win with them and a good bye retirement present for sir ALEX Ferguson


----------

